# Glock Hearing Protection



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

Does Glock have a electronic hearing protection?

All I can find are these .... (link) Lone Wolf Distributors - Product Detail - Glock Hearing Protection 24 db - $31.00


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lots of makers provide electronically-controlled hearing protection. There is no particular need to purchase only Glock-branded ones.
Look at a few of the shooting-supplies websites, for instance: Natchez Shooters Supplies
or Midway: Search results for: electronic hearing protection


----------

